# cpufreq-info shows different speeds for each user.

## pinopineta

Hi all.

I've loaded 2 modules: cpufreq_{ondemand,powersave}.

If i run cpufreq-info from root it shows me 2.00 GHz for each proc,

if I run from my user it shows me 800MHz.

The governor was set by root to powersave.

Why I've different results from each user?

----------

## BillWho

pinopineta

As root set the governors

```
for p in $(sed -n '/processor/p' /proc/cpuinfo|cut -d: -f2); do cpufreq-set -c $p -g ondemand;done
```

then 

```
cpufreq-info|grep "current CPU"
```

 as user and root

----------

## pinopineta

The governor is just ondemand, is the only loaded at boot time as kernel module.

cpufreq-info do not have the string "Current CPU" because is traduced in my own language.

----------

## BillWho

pinopineta,

Did you set the governor START_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils   :Question: 

You can change the grep string to whatever it is in your language.

This is what the output should look like:

```
root@gentoo-ws490 portage # cpufreq-info|grep "current CPU"

  current CPU frequency is 2.00 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).

  current CPU frequency is 2.00 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).

  current CPU frequency is 2.00 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).

  current CPU frequency is 2.00 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).

```

----------

## nowo

Don't know, if this solved the problem for pinopineta, but it doesn't for me.

START_OPTS is set to "--governor ondemand", which is also the default governor in the kernel settings.

cpufreq-info run as my standard user gives

```

...

  current policy: frequency should be within 600 MHz and 1.60 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 600 MHz.

```

and run as root

```

...

  current policy: frequency should be within 600 MHz and 1.60 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.60 GHz (asserted by call to hardware).

```

(all that for the only CPU I have)

What is the difference between asserted by call to hardware and the absence of that statement?

----------

